# University of Florida....



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

How many people on here attend the University of Florida? I'm just curious as my brother goes there and hopefully I will get in as well to attend next summer.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

UF Sucks!! 

University of Central Florida is where its at.



Good luck in getting in.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go UCF!!! we're taking this thread hostage, LOL


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT!!!!!!

Sorry, I had to do it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT TIGERBAIT!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry, I had to do it. *


What the hell is TIGERBAIT?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *What the hell is TIGERBAIT? *


 same here...
you suck Skyline GTR

 J/K


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys just must not know much about SEC football. Tigerbait is what we (LSU Students and fans) shout to our opponents. Especially Florida. And Florida does something similar to their opponents except they shout "*********!" I just wanted to mess around because we handed Florida their worst loss this season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

SkylineGTR said:


> *You guys just must not know much about SEC football. Tigerbait is what we (LSU Students and fans) shout to our opponents. Especially Florida. And Florida does something similar to their opponents except they shout "*********!" I just wanted to mess around because we handed Florida their worst loss this season. *


Hey man you guys had a great game yesterday against kentucky.....by far the game of the day.....


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

****** said:


> *Hey man you guys had a great game yesterday against kentucky.....by far the game of the day..... *


I thought we played kinda sloppy. We blew a couple chances to seal the game. But at least we won and a "W" is a "W". It was just so funny watching the look on the Kentucy fans' faces. They stormed the field thinking they won and then realized they lost from a 76 yard bomb with 2 seconds left. That one will be on a lot of highlight reels.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

shoulda seen Syracuse beat VT in triple overtime..........

or FSU beating GT, using a backup runner who decided he'd get himself 118 yards =)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2002)

Mike we wont talk about the GT FSU game.....that was just stupid insane.....I wanted to cry.....dumbass thought he was gonna win the game and threw before he looked.....GD GT stresses me ut every time


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I was accepted to UCF so maybe if I don't get accepted to UF i'll go there. I did get a $36,000 grant if i go to Hartford. Only bad thing is that its 20,000 a year for in state residents. haha


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

****** said:


> *Mike we wont talk about the GT FSU game.....that was just stupid insane.....I wanted to cry.....dumbass thought he was gonna win the game and threw before he looked.....GD GT stresses me ut every time *


LOL you know we owned you when you threw that interception to us right in the end zone. there were like 10 FSU guys all around, and you threw it right to one of them, lol.

CLSo1..........I know what you mean about expensive schools, lol My first 2 years at FIT cost me 30k/ year. Thank God for financial aid!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *Thank God for financial aid!!! *


AMEN!! to that.


----------



## CLSo1A (May 2, 2002)

I'm still waiting for my decision to the University of Florida. So far I've been accepted to all the other schools I applied to. I'm not trying to worry about partying in college. By attending UF I think I'm going to get away from that. I used to party a lot but it really messed up my performance in school so I kinda turned it around. I'm not a hater, I just noticed that all my friends were being arrested and I didn't want that to fuck up my future. I know if I go to UCF I would just want to party and never do work... so thats why I decided with UF. I'm not hatin on any of ya'll or any other schools....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, pretty much UCF was my first choice since I want to be a mechanical engineer. I got accepted to every school I applied to EXCEPT UF.


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Ok I gues I'm the only Gator here... 

CLSo1A, Theres a few of us nissan guys here. I know couple guys pretty well. There always some nissans at the drag strip. My one buddy drives a nice 4 door b13 w/ a BB DET.

Oh and UF is defiantly a bigger party school than UCF my brother goes there.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I remember reading something that said UF was 3rd on the party school list.

*200th Post *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *I remember reading something that said UF was 3rd on the party school list.
> 
> 200th Post  *


UCF is WAY cooler, though. Ya, what a Loser... LOL J/K

*1069 1/2th post*


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *UCF is WAY cooler, though. Ya, what a Loser... LOL J/K
> 
> 1069 1/2th post  *


How do you get 1/2 a post?

*#208*


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

Im a Gator, this school is great. The only thing is if you want to get away from partying it may not be your first choice, but if you think that the hard classes will keep you from the parties then go for it. Theres a pretty good import scene here, and I know of atleast three nissan know it alls, one with a BBDET, another with a SR20DET, and the Third VG300DETT. I know cars wont be your deciding factor. We, as a group do more interesting things, but still its limited to racing, parties, and working on cars.....every once and a while we will do a drive by the campus in a car filled with gorillas, and one on the roof.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

HOW ABOUT THEM #3 RANKED GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!!!!!!

ok ok I know, a plethra of florida beat Georgia insults, but, it they could do it again, we would kick some major ass! I am going to be a georgia football player next year! if anyone has a problem with me then come to my house at the University Commons in Athens GA and settle it. I will also kick an ass with my turbo charged porsche 911

(ok just kidding about the "ill kick your ass, macho" attitude, and definately just kidding about the whole porsche thing,) the best of luck to the gaters, siminols, and hurricanes in the future. 

MUCH LOVE TO MY NISSAN BROTHERS


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

oh and if you know so much about college stats ( im not trying to be an ass or be sarcastic, i sincerely would like to know) do you know wat the University of Georgia is ranked on the party school scale, being that i live about 3 or 4 blocks from it.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

anthony jackson said:


> *(ok just kidding about the "ill kick your ass, macho" attitude, and definately just kidding about the whole porsche thing,) the best of luck to the gaters, siminols, and hurricanes in the future.
> 
> MUCH LOVE TO MY NISSAN BROTHERS *


You forgot the best of all.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ahhh yes, what a nice win...........FSU>UF!!!

oh, and for you UCF guys, lol............SYRACUSE>UCF!!!!!!!

 CLso1A............you have a PM


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *You forgot the best of all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, True


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

were the satellite ppl at i lived off desoto


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I lived off DeSoto, and now I live off Cassia......by Bunkys.


----------



## Angela Lifman (May 17, 2021)

Oh, I studied at this university.


----------

